# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  7 dorëshkrimet më të vjetra në botë të Besëlidhjes së Re !

## Lexuesja

Gjithçka për një nga 7 dorëshkrimet më të vjetra në botë të Besëlidhjes së Re në studimin e Shaban Sinanit Beratinus. 

Beratinus, dëshmia e skriberëve, Dimensioni i Shqipërisë së krishterë


Elsa Demo

Tani edhe mund ta prekësh Kodikun e Purpurt të Beratit. I purpurt për shkak të pergamenës, si shenjë respekti hyjnor ndaj shkrimeve të shenjta e cila pas shek.VI nuk do të përdorej më. Për 15 shekuj ky kodik ose i quajtur Beratinus u shfaqej në praktikat litrugjike besimtarëve vetëm një herë vit në ditën e emrit të Shën Gjon Gojartit. Kjo ndodhi deri në vitet 30 të shek. XX. I rrezikuar katër herë seriozisht për tu grabituar. Tani edhe mund ta prekësh Beratinus-in, gjithçka për një nga 7 dorëshkrimet e purpurta e më të vjetra në botë të Besëlidhjes së Re, në studimin e Shaban Sinanit që mban të njëjtin titull, Beratinus. 
Codex Purpureus Beratinus- Kodiku i Purpurt i Beratit, një dorëshkrim biblik-ungjillor konsiderohet si dëshmia më e hershme e krishtërimit nëpër trevat shqiptare. 
I parë në dritën e antropologjisë kulturore në studimin e dr.Sinanit, drejtor i Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Arkivave, Beratinus 1 ose Beratinus zë një vend në hapësirën shpirtërore të njerëzimit. I shkruar me ar dhe argjend ai është dëshmi e një shkolle vendase e kopjimit të teksteve të shenjta, por nuk është një apokrif i Testamentit të Ri. Dëshmi e Beratit si qytet i skriptorëve në shek. IV-V ose i shkruesve të fjalës së shenjtë skriberëve që ishin mjeshtër të një prej arteve më të vjetër të zbatuar, artit të bukurshkrimit. 
Studiuesi Sinani vlerëson në veçanti kontributin e Theofan Popës, për përshkrimet që iu bën kodikëve në tërësi, koleksioni i tyre është rreth 100, në kohën kur nuk mund të zihej në gojë emri i Virgjëreshës, e jo më lutja asaj. Është padyshim edhe meritë e studiuesit Sinani i cili prej vitit 2000 kur një pjesë e Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit do të ekspozohej për herë të parë jashtë vendit në ekspozitën Ungjijtë e popujve në Vatikan në 2000 vjetorin e Krishtërimit, do të tërhiqte përfundimisht vëmendjen ndërkombëtare ndaj kësaj pasurie të rrallë të krishtërimit të hershëm në Shqipëri, i ruajtur për 15 shekuj në të njëjtin territor, shqiptar. Së fundi janë depozituar pasaportat e dy kodikëve Beratinus 1 dhe Beratinus 2 në programin e UNESCO-s Kujtesa e Botës ku tashmë komisioni i posaçëm ka marrë miratimin e shpalljes së tyre.



Intervista
Zoti Sinani, le te ta fillojmë këtë intervistë me rrethanën e botimit të studimit tuaj, 600-vjetorin e lindjes së Heroit Kombëtar, Skënderbeut. Përse ky kontekst, çfarë lidhjesh ka ky dorëshkrim i hershëm biblik-ungjillor me një mbrojtës të krishtërimit?
Po, ka një lidhje, kuptimin që një pjesë e mirë e dorëshkrimeve kishtare që përshkruhen në këtë libër janë porositur prej familjeve të mëdha aristokratike të periudhës së Skënderbeut. Ka dorëshkrime të porositura dhe të paguara prej Muzakajve, Topiajve ka dhe një dorëshkrim të porositur prej Gjergjit të Madh, për të cilin diskutohet nëse është Gjergj Kastrioti apo është Gjergj Arianiti. Përveç të tjerave, ka dhe një dorëshkrim që lidhet drejtpërsëdrejti me figurën e Skënderbeut. Është dorëshkrimi, kodiku i statutit të qytetit të Drishtit dhe për kështjellat që kishte nën administrim Skënderbeu, kodik i konfirmuar prej kryekancelarit të Skënderbeut, Pal Ëngjëlli, madje dhe faksimilja e zgjedhur për ilustrimin e atij dorëshkrim ka në përmbajtje pikërisht emrin e Pal Ëngjëllit. Pra, është një lidhje me familjet patronimike shqiptare ndër të cilat ka qenë dhe familja e Kastriotëve, të cilat kanë qenë siç quhet në terminologjinë e dorëshkrimeve të vjetra ktitorë-porositës. Ky ka qenë rregulli në të gjithë periudhën mesjetare. Familjet e mëdha porositnin dorëshkrimet kishtare, sepse ishin shumë të kushtueshme. Dhe shënohej emri i atij që e kishte kopjuar, shkruar dhe emri i ktitorit i cili ia kishte dhuruar këtij manastiri apo asaj kishe. Kjo është lidhja, nuk është thjesht viti i botimit. Brenda dorëshkrimeve kishtare ka mjaft informacion për familjet patronimike shqiptare. 
Koha e shkrimit të Kodikut nuk përkon me kohën e lavdisë së Skënderbeut, në këtë kohë Gjergji i Madh nuk ishte Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeu i cili akoma nuk ishte bërë emër i mirënjohur. Po të shikoni treguesin e emrave aty dalin të gjithë mbiemrat patronimikë shqiptarë. Të gjitha familjet e mëdha kanë porositur, janë kujdesur, kanë dhuruar ose ka informacion për to.

Nga çtraditë lindi ky kodik dhe çfarë dëshmon për arealin e Beratit të asaj kohe?
Duhet hyrë pak thellë në histori. Berati është një prej qyteteve që i ka dhënë botës shqiptare, për botën e madhe, jo një emër, po një mbiemër pra Beratinus-Beratini. Në një farë mënyrë ka bërë të famshme një traditë me anë të një mbiemri që ndodh shumë rrallë. Nuk ka ndonjë qytet tjetër në Shqipëri që të ketë dhënë mbiemra përveç Beratit. Kjo është e lidhur me faktin se Berati ka qenë një kryeqendër kishtare, kronologjikisht mbas Bylisit dhe Gllavinicës si kryeqendër, sepse si qendër ipeshkvnore del që në shek.IV, kur nuk e kishte këtë emër, por kishte emrin Bulheriopolis. Berati e ka ndryshuar disa herë emrin, Antipatrea, Bulheriopolis, Belegrado, Berat siç është sot. Për hir të këtij roli, si kryeqendër kishtare në Shqipëri, rol që filloi të zbehej mbas mëkëmbjes së arkipeshkvisë së Ohrit, dëshmohet që në Shqipëri ka pasur një shkollë tradicionale shkruesish. Berati ka qenë kryeqendra e mjeshtërisë së të shkruarit. Për këtë arsye thuhet se ka një shkollë shqiptare të shkrimit. Shkrimi nuk është dhe nuk mund të pretendohet vetëm në gjuhën amtare. Pretendimi për ta reduktuar vetëm në gjuhën amtare si pretendim varfërues për kulturën kombëtare, në çfarëdolloj forme, është historia e të shkruarit në gjuhën perandorake, në radhë të parë në gjuhën greke, pasi Berati bënte pjesë nën përgjegjësinë juridike të Patriarkanës së Stambollit. Pra Shqipëria kishte një shkollë shkrimesh dhe Berati ishte kryeqendra e kësaj shkolle. Kanë ekzistuar zeje, shkolla të vërteta ku nxënësit mësonin bukurshkrim, për tu përgatitur si kopjues të letërsisë ungjillore dhe biblike.

Çvend zë Beratinus në hierakinë e dorëshkrimeve kishtare të Shqipërisë?
Beratinus është një dorëshkrim që nuk e nxë hapësira shqiptare, nuk mund të vendoset në një hierarki brendapërbrenda hapësirës shqiptare as asaj të sotme, as në atë historike. Ai mund të vendoset në një hierarki vetëm në shkallën botërore të historisë së dorëshkrimeve kishtare. Nëse do të kërkohej kjo hierarki, dy prej gjërave elementare që mund të thuhen janë që: Beratinus 1, Beratinusi i parë është një prej tre arketipeve të Dhjatës së Re në shkallë botërore. Ka një arketip siriak apo lindor, ka një arketip ëestern apo perëndimor, ka dhe një arketip të ndërmjetëm që është Beratinus. Të gjitha studimet vertikale, historike të tekstologjisë kritike për historinë e shkrimit ungjillor nuk mund të bëhen pa iu referuar Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit, Beratinus. 
Ka dhe një hierarki tjetër. Në gjithë botën ka shtatë kodikë të purpurt nga të cilët dy janë në Shqipëri dhe të dy janë Beratinus. Sa i takon një hierarkie të brendshme, të dy kodikët më të hershëm janë të përjashtuar, sepse askush nuk mund të jetë konkurrentë me to. Mbas kodikut të dytë të Beratit fillon konkurrimi i disa shkollave. Janë kodikët e Vlorës që shfaqen diku nga shek.X, kodikët e Gjirokastrës që shfaqen më vonë, të Korçës po ashtu, të Shkodrës. Ndoshta do të kishte qenë e mundshme që të vendosen të dy kodikët më të vjetër të Beratit në një hierarki të brendshme nëse do të ishin ruajtur tri dorëshkrimet të cilat përmenden në burime, por që sot nuk ekzistojnë. Për shembull, Batiffoli që është marrë i pari, para 140 vjetësh, me Beratinusin thotë se kishte parë në Berat një dorëshkrim të shek.IV i cili sot nuk gjendet dhe kishte mësuar se në Gjirokastër ruhej një kodik i shek.IV dhe një kodik i shek.I, por këta dy kodikë nuk gjenden. Po ashtu themeluesi i historisë së krishtërimit, Origeni, përmend që në Drianopolis ka ekzistuar një dorëshkim ungjillor i shek.I. pra po të kishin ekzistuar këto dorëshkrime do të mund të bëhej një hierarki. 

Arsye të tjera që kjo vepër hyn në Kujtesën e Botës?
Ndër arsyet që e bën këtë vepër të jetë pjesë e programit Kujtesa e Botës është se është një dorëshkrim ungjillor kanonik, pra i përdorur si libër liturgjie dhe meshimi nga kisha deri në shek.XX. Por njëkohësisht ka fragmente të pjesshme të cilat përbëjnë shmangie të vogla jokuptimore, por shmangie formale prej tekstit kanonik. Si të thuash, shkruesi i dorëshkrimit i ka dhënë vetes të drejtë që diçka të ndryshojë. Prof. Aleks Buda që është marrë herët me këtë dorëshkrim thotë që ky fakt tregon se në kohën kur u kopjua apo u shkrua ky kodik, akoma arsyeja njerëzore kishte kompetencë mbi tesktin hyjnor, ungjillor. Ky raport, e drejta për të ndërhyrë mbi një tekst tashmë të kanonizuar që nuk gjendet në dorëshkrimet e tjera, por vetëm tek ky dorëshkrim dhe që mund të shërbejë për të dëshmuar evolucionin e mendimit të krishterë, i jep rëndësi botërore. 

Ky studim është një përpjekje për ta parë Beratinus në këndvështrimin e antropologjisë kulturore
Sepse duke u nisur prej faktit më elementar që është kulturë e lidhur me botën shqiptare, por që nuk mund të quhet një kulturë mirëfilli shqiptare. Është një kulturë që i takon kësaj bote dhe një kulturë që i takon njerëzimit mbarë. Kultura e ruajtjes është kulturë e këtij populli, e kësaj hapësire. Kultura e pritjes në momentin e fillimit është kulturë e kësaj hapësire. Kultura e krishtërimit të hershëm gjithashtu është kulturë e kësaj hapësire. Shumë pak popuj kanë pasur krishtërim të hershëm. Por vetë teksti është tekst ungjillor që i takon njeriut, qenie e kësaj bote, pra është një tekst mbikombëtar. Nëse do të flitej për një dorëshkrim që i takon një tradite kulturore kombëtare, atëherë do të ngushtohej shumë, deri në një zhvlerësim, vlera e këtij dorëshkrimi. Kjo është kontradikta e parë që duhet të kapërcejë studiuesi kur merret me një dorëshkrim të tillë. Ka një raport shumë delikat midis pjesës kombëtare dhe pjesës ndërkombëtare që nuk dihet cila është më shumë. Së dyti, këto dorëshkrime nuk mund të studiohen me disiplinë në ngushtë. Detyrimisht bashkojnë disa dije duke përfshirë historinë e krishtërimit, sidomos të krishtërimit të hershëm, historinë e shkrimit, historinë laike të popujve, etnologji dhe etnografi, historinë e së drejtës, deri-diku dhe historinë e arti, të dizajnit, të vizatimit. Shkenca etnologjike nuk do të mjaftonte për të studiuar këtë traditë shkrimesh në Shqipëri, ajo mund të merrej shumë-shumë me pjesën e informacionit laik që përmbajnë këto dorëshkrime, që në fakt janë anëshkrime. Vetëm në hyrje dhe në mbyllje të dorëshkrimeve ka tekste laike, sikurse ka tek Meshari i Gjon Buzukut në pasthënie. Etnologjia mund të merrej dhe me raportin e të drejtës zakonore, me të drejtën kishtare në disa dorëshkrime që quhen kanone, nomokanone, që janë rregulla të brendshme të jetës së kishës. Po ashtu historia nuk do të ishte e mjaftueshme për tu marrë me këtë traditë, sepse kjo histori arti në një farë mënyre, nuk është histori politike. Tjetër arsye që çon tek pranimi i këtij vështrim antropologjik është domosdoshmëria e një konvergjence të disa dijeve.

Me botimin e kësaj monografie, do të thoshit se sdo të bënit dot një libër tjetër si ky, pse? 
Nëse nuk do të isha në këtë detyrë që jam, jam i bindur se këtë vepër unë nuk do ta kisha shkruar. Jo vetëm unë, po kushdo që do të përiqej të shkruante një libër të tillë, duke qenë abonent i jashtëm i shërbimit arkivor. Kam pasur mundësinë që të këshilloj lirisht dorëshkrimet që janë baza dhe pikënisja e punës, të kem në dispozicion mjetet e informimit sado të thjeshta e të kufizuara që janë për këto dorëshkrime, për faktin se në periudhën kur janë hartuar nuk ishte e lejuar të shkruhej për përmbajtjen. Juve mund tju duket e çuditshme, por i ndjeri Theofan Popa që ka hartuar pasaportat e 100 kodikëve të Shqipërisë të cilat janë botuar para dy vitesh, nuk kishte guxim të përmendte emrin e Shën Mërisë dhe kur harton pasaportën e një dorëshkrimi thotë: në këtë imazh gjendet një figurë të cilën sllavët e quajnë Bogorodica. E thoshte kështu që të paktën njerëzit me të cilët punonte të mos e merrnin vesh se po bëhej fjalë për Shën Mërinë, pasi ndalimi fetar bënte që as emri i Shën Mërisë të mos përmendej. Ai informacion ka qenë një bazë e mirë për të inkurajuar punën time. Fillimi ishte hartimi i pasaportës ndërkombëtare të udhëtimit të Kodikut të Purpurt të Beratit për në Vatikan, në vitin 2000. Hap pas hapi mu krijua një bibliotekë shumë e pasur. Vërejta një solidaritet të jashtëzakonshëm të dijetarëve që merren me këtë fushë, sidomos të dijetarëve, austriakë, gjermanë, francezë, italianë, grekë, të njohur e të panjohur që më dërgonin vazhdimisht libra. Asnjëherë nuk e kisha menduar se ekzistonte një literaturë kaq e bollshme, një bibliotekë e tërë, për studimin e kodikëve të Shqipërisë. Ka një shporpocion shumë të madh midis studimit të këtyre kodikëve nga autorët shqiptarë në krahasim me vëmendjen që u është kushtuar këtyre dorëshkrimeve në letërsinë e ngjashme ndërkombëtare. Ka një shkollë studimesh të paktën prej 140 vjetësh për studimin e kodikëve. Në këtë kuptim kjo do të mbetet një temë e hapur për mua. Është një libër i hapur dhe një libër që më tremb në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës. Vërtet, zor se mund të shkruaj diçka tjetër të tillë.

Vetëm këto vite të fundit Beratinus po fiton njohjen ndërkombëtare, duke hyrë dhe në Kujtesën e Botës si dëshmi e krishtërimit të hershëm në Shqipëri, ndërkaq Shqipëria e sotme si për paradoks njihet si myslimane. Çfarë mund të rregullonte në këtë kontekst imazhi i ekzistencës së një dorëshkrimi të rrallë? 
Ka dy vështrime mbi besimin e një populli. Vertikalisht shqiptarët janë një prej popujve më të krishterë të botës. Nuk besoj të ketë as në Greqi, as në Itali, në Romën e dikurshme, peshkopë që në vitin 56. Në këtë vit kemi në Durrës peshkopin Caesar. Po të hapim vëllimin e 8 të Illyricum Sacrum, në Durrës ka peshkop që në vitin 56. Është një prej vendeve që është ungjillizuar në kohën e apostujve. Nuk dua të bëj krahasime, por shumë popuj të tjerë janë ungjillizuar 7-8 shekuj më vonë. Ungjillizim në periudhën e krishtërimit të hershëm kanë pasur grekët, shqiptarët, romakët, latinët dhe thuhet se krishtërim të hershëm ka pasur dhe në Spanjë. Në vende të tjera të Rajonit krishtërimi fillon pas shek.5-6. Vetë fakti që nëpër hapësirën shqiptare janë zhvilluar aq e aq kryqëzata tregon se në këtë vend që ishte krishtëruar kalonin popuj të cilët për të marrë, si të thuash, pagëzimin si të krishterë udhëtonin prej Britanisë siç është rasti i Rikard Zemërluanit, deri në Jeruzalem që të bëheshin të krishterë. 
Mund të thuhet që Illyricum-i ishte për 15 shekuj i krishterë, prej shek.I-XV. Nuk ka qenë një popull i krishterë për modë, për solidaritet. Ka qenë një popull që ka kontribute të përveçme në krishtërimin e hershëm.Nxori Shën Jeronimin që i dha Perëndimit të parin përkthim të Biblës në latinisht, La Vulgata, është populli që nxori Shën Niketën e Dardanisë që kompozoi të parën lutje të krishtërimit "Te deum laudeamus"-Ty Zot të lavdërojmë, që vazhdon të jetë kryelutje, një popull që dha martirë dhe shenjtorë, shën Cezari dhe shën Ashti në Durrës, që e përjetoi në mënyrë aktive krishtërimin e hershëm, megjithëse në këtë periudhë ishte një krishtërim ilegal. Nuk kishte dalë akoma Dekreti i së dielës, i vitit 321 që shpallte ditën e diel si ditë të Zotit dhe krishtërimin si fe të njerëzimit. 
Rrethanat historike shpjegojnë islamizimin e një pjese të madhe të shqiptarëve pas shek.XV-XVI që nuk duhet marrë si një dukuri që përfaqëson një devijim, sikur ka ndodhur një deformim, si ndonjë hata në botën shqiptare. Por nëse do të kërkohet në thellësinë e besimit të shqiptarëve, gjithkund do të dalë shtresa e krishterë. Malësorët e Shqipërisë së veriut festojnë Shën Gjergjin, Shën Mërinë, Shën Gjonin, Shën Markun. Në faltoren e Shna Nout në Milot, kanë shkuar dhe shkojnë të krishterë e myslimanë për të shprehur lutjen dhe vullnetin e tyre, për të çliruar besimin e shërimit apo tejkalimit të vështirësive, pra thjesht për devocion.

Për këtë arsye është dhe një vepër që i kushtohet heroit të fundit të krishtërimit?
Është edhe kjo padiskutim, një shprehje nderimi për figurën protagoniste të fundit të krishtërimit të lulëzuar në Shqipëri. Krishtërimi nuk lulëzoi më pas Gjergj Kastriot Skënderbeut. Por është siç e thashë në fillim dhe një tërheqje vëmendjeje për të mos e kuptuar këtë vepër thjesht si një histori e shkrimeve biblike-ungjillore në Shqipëri. Duke e lidhur këtë botim me emrin e Gjergj Kastriotit, është një ftesë për ta lexuar si një libër ku bota laike shqiptare, bota e fisnikërisë arbërore është shumë e pranishme dhe disa të dhëna që gjenden në këto dorëshkrime janë të vlefshme për të vendosur ngjarjet në kronologjinë e tyre. Janë të vlefshme dhe për historinë si të tillë, jo vetëm për historinë e shkrimeve. 



26/04/2005
Marre nga Shekulli

----------


## Lexuesja

Pasaporta

Codex Purpureus Beratinus CP:


Shekulli

Një nga 3-4 kodikët më të hershëm të historisë së letërsisë së krishterë në shkallë botërorë 
Njihet edhe me emrin Beratinus-l ose thjesht Beratinus; 
Mban numrin 043 dhe shkronjën ndajshtuese CP në listën ndërkombëtare të dorëshkrimeve të rralla kishtare; 
Bën pjesë në grupin e dorëshkrimeve ungjillore gërmëmëdha (më të hershmet); 
Një pjesë e tekstit ungjillor ka karakter parastandard, parakanonik, por nuk është dorëshkrim apokrif
Nuk ka dekoracione, por vetë shkrimi, stili i të shkruarit, kaligrafia, vlerësohen si art i aplikuar; 
Shkrimi është prej argjendi të tretur, ndërsa nistoret kapitale (maiuscule) janë prej ari; 
Grafia e këtij dorëshkrimi karakterizohet nga prania e shenjave / shkronjave / të mbiquajtura unciale; një tip i veçantë i shkrimit në periudhën e paleokrishtërimit. Shkronjat unciale janë të mëdha, kapitale, të ngjashme me shkrimin tipografik, kuadrat, me pak harkime. Unciali u përdor në shkrime prej shekullit të 4-t deri në shekullin e 8-të pas Krishtit; 
I shenjuar në dokumentet vendëse së paku qysh prej vitit 1356 
Përmban dy ungjijtë, sipas Mateut dhe sipas Markut, në 190 fletë, në pergamene të kuqe, me disa fragmente të dëmtuara. 
Kapaku metalik me zbukurime në reliev është i ri, 1804. Kapaku ka dekoracione në reliev. Midis veshuleve të stilizuar, mbi dy pllakëza të sheshta, është paraqitur skena e kryqëzimit të Krishtit. Në kapak, në dy anët janë përkatësisht Shën Mëria dhe Shën Gjon Pagëzori. Rreth tyre qëndrojnë ëngjëjt mbrojtës. Ky kombinim figurash dhe motivesh (Krishti, Shën Mëria, Shën Gjon Pagëzori dhe engjëjt) njihet me emrin deisis ose deisis i madh. Një pllakëz tjetër ka ringjalljen, kjo e shoqëruar në katër anët nga ungjillorët, secili me simbolet e tyre. 
Një nga shtatë kodikët e vetëm të purpurt që kanë mbijetuar deri më sot në shkallë botërore; 
Shkruar jo më vonë se mesi i shekullit të 6-të, por nuk përjashtohet të jetë shkruar më herët; 
Sipas një shënimi të gjetur nga Batiffol-i, shkronja e ungjijve të këtij kodiku është e njëjta me atë të Liturgiisë së Shën Gjon Gojartit; 
Sipas dijetarëve italianë, duhet ti takojë shkollës siro-palestineze të shkrimeve të shenjta; 
Sipas dijetareve britanike, ka ekzistuar një shkollë vendëse e shkrimeve të shenjta në hapësirën proto-shqiptare; 
Mendohet se në krye të herës ky dorëshkrim mund ti jetë dhuruar nga perandorët e Bizantit kishës së Labovës dhe më tej të ketë ndjekur rrugën Gllavinicë -Bylis -Berat. 
Dëshmohet se është kërkuar për tu dorëzuar për arsye sigurie nga frankët kampanezë/francezët e Champagne-s; nga ushtria e car Uroshit (1356), nga ushtria austriake (1914), nga ushtria fashiste (1942) dhe nga ushtria naziste (1944).
I restauruar dhe i ndarë në 9 vëllime në Institutin Arkeologjik të Akademisë së Shkencave në Kinë (1971).



26/04/2005
shekulli

----------

